# My D/A MXL



## reddach (Oct 22, 2003)

Got this last year. Have an identical (frame size) MXL with Record. Bought the D/A to settle in my mind the difference. My thoughts are clear. The D/A is for sale.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Campy vs. DA*

Glad to hear you came to your senses.....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

What specifically bugs you about the Dura-Ace? What is it about the Record that makes your heart go pitter-patter? In any case, your Dura-Ace MXL is one heck of a good looking bike. To these eyes, it says "ride me. Ride me."


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Nokon Cables*

I see you've got Nokon cables for your DA. Why don't you route them like Campy? I've seen it, I think they look kinda strange but you might like them as they would resemble campy more.

Regards,
Sean


----------

